# Keeping possums out of the cat food.



## Erin (Nov 17, 2007)

How do I keep the possums from stealing the cat food? I was so optimistic that Scar Face had been eating in the middle of the night, and then just now on my way to the store I saw a possum making his way to where I feed the cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't leave food out at night or put it up where a cat has to jump to it.

I was also feeding the area possums and raccoons. Feeding them my expensive cat food. :evil: I decided to not leave food out at night. If I saw the kitties at night, I would give them a little bit. Just enough to finish at that meal, but not enough to leave in the bowl. This stopped my noctural wildlife visitors.


----------



## Ronnie (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree. Feeding the ferals by day allows you to remove all food before dark. I've always fed mine by day, but leftovers were allowed to remain outside all night to be finished up. Once I saw that raccoons and possums were finishing them off, I started bringing in all uneaten food when I leave work at 5:00. The raccoons and possums are not stupid - they have since moved on.


----------

